# Regex Frage



## huffle (12. Aug 2016)

Hallo,
ich verwende zum testen meiner Regex meist die Seite regex101*com  (Kann ich nur empfehlen)
Jedoch stehe ich derzeit vor einem Problem welches so in der art aussieht:
Gegeben ist: "#{Miau}#{Sowasaberauch}" es können sich diesem Schema entsprechend n-viele Elemente in dem Ergebnis wiederfinden lassen.
Die einfache Regex die ich mir gedacht habe: "#{(\w*)}" würde mir nur das erste Element innerhalb der geschweiften klammern liefern. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu erweitern, sodass sämtliche Elemente innerhalb der geschweiften klammern gematcht und als Array zurückgeliefert werden?

"(#{(\w*)})*"     Etwas in der art ^^



Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Jardcore (12. Aug 2016)

huffle hat gesagt.:


> "(#{(\w*)})*" Etwas in der art ^^


Das sollte funktionieren wenn du statt * ein + nimmst, sonst hast du unendliche Ergebnisse, da du alles erlaubst, nämlich auch nichts^^
http://regexr.com/3e0hv


----------



## huffle (12. Aug 2016)

Ahh okay - werden auf regex101 wohl nur die gruppen komisch dargestellt.
Danke dir ^^ war ja ez *thumbs up*


----------

